# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  Falcon Box 1.6 Released (30th Mar 2016) Samsung Unlimited Features...

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*Falcon Box 1.6 Released (30th Mar 2016) Samsung Unlimited (Text Details)*  *Falcon Box  Next Generation Mobile Tool  iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM  Version 1.6 (30th March 2015)*  *Thanks for Using Miracle Team Product “Falcon Box & Falcon Miracle Key Edition” 
To make the Better Mobile Repair Solution for you, We bring to the Updates regularly. 
Every Update of our software include improvements for new functions and better service 
and reliability.   Miracle Falcon Box 1.6 Highlights.**  60+ New Samsung Mobile Added**# Support - Repair Network  * *# Support - Patch Cert (Need Root)  # Support - Direct Unlock**
# Support - Reset MSL**
# Support - Read/Write Security**
# Support - Enable All Languages Without Flash**
# Support - Reset FRP/EE/Reactivation**
# Support - Flashing** more info Please read Update News  *  *What News in Falcon Box & Miracle Key Edition 1.6 (Detail)* *
-------------------------------------------------------** Universal MTK Android Attack* *-------------------------------------------------------  *  *Improved Flashing Procedure for MT6592/MT6595.**Fixed 'Scatter File is Invalid' for New Devices*  * 
------------------------------------**------------------- Samsung Android Attack Added
-------------------------------------------------------*  *SM-G310HN**SM-G313HN**SM-G313HU**SM-G313HY**SM-G313M**SM-G313MY**SM-G350(Core)**SM-N7505**GT-I9060i**GT-B5330B**GT-B5330L**GT-I9080**GT-I9080E**GT-I9080L**GT-I9082**GT-I9082L**GT-I9128**GT-I9128V**GT-I9150**GT-I9152**GT-S5301B**GT-S5301**GT-S5301L**GT-S5303**GT-S5303B**GT-S5310**GT-S5310E**GT-S5310G**GT-S5310L**GT-S5312**GT-S5312B**GT-S5312L**GT-S6010L**GT-S6010W**GT-S6012**GT-S6790**GT-S6790E**GT-S6790L**GT-S6790N**GT-S6792**GT-S6792L**GT-S6810**GT-S6810B**GT-S6810E**GT-S6810L**GT-S6810M**GT-S6810P**GT-S6812**GT-S7270**GT-S7270L**GT-S7272**GT-S7390(Trend)**GT-S7390E**GT-S7390G(Trend)**GT-S7390L(Trend)**GT-S7392(Trend)**GT-S7392L**GT-S7580**GT-S7580L**GT-S7582**GT-S7582L**GT-S7583T*  *- Repair Network  
- Patch Cert *Need Root   *  *SM-A9100**SM-G600FZ**SM-G600**SM-G600FY**SM-G600F**SM-G600H*  * - Direct Unlock 
- Reset MSL
- Enable All Languages Without flash
- Reset FRP/EE/Reactivation
- Flashing *   *SM-J200G/DS**SM-J200H/DS**SM-J200H/DD**SM-J200F/DS**SM-J200Y**SM-J200G/DS**SM-J200BT**SM-J200GU**SM-J200M**SM-N920CD**SM-G550FY**SM-G550F**SM-G5500**SM-J700F/DS**SM-J700F/DH**SM-G903FD**SM-G903F**SM-G903M/DS**SM-A800F/DS**SM-A800YZ**SM-A800S**SM-G850L**SM-G850K**SM-G850F**SM-G850S**SM-T815Y**SM-T817R**SM-T817T**SM-T710**SM-T817W**SM-T817P**SM-T715Y**SM-T817V**SM-T817A**SM-T815**SM-T715**SM-T715N**SM-T710**SM-T715C**SM-T815C**SM-T815N**SM-T810**SM-N916L**SM-N916S**SM-N916K**SM-N910C**SM-N910U**SM-T805S**SM-T805K**SM-T805L**SM-N910K**SM-N910L**SM-N910S**SM-N910H**SM-G800R4**SM-G800M**SM-G800Y**SM-G800A**SM-G800H/DS**SM-G800F**SM-G800H*  * - Read/Write Security
- Enable All Languages Without flash
- Reset FRP/EE/Reactivation
- Flashing  
------------------------------------------------------- GUI Features Updated
-------------------------------------------------------*  *Save Log option in logs option* *Take Screenshot option to Screenshots Folder**Improved Stop Option*     *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *FALCON BOX Next Generation Tool 
Br [SV] Miracle Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*Falcon Box & Falcon Miracle Key Edition Need License Read care Fully*  *Falcon Box & Falcon Miracle Key Edition
Need License Read care Fully   * *1st Download & Install Falcon Shell 1.1 (29th March 2016)*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* (Old Shell Now No Work).  2nd Install New Setup as you need *  *If your are Falcon Card & Falcon box user (Falcon Box Setup 1.6.exe**If your are Miracle Key Edition user (Falcon Key Edition 1.6.exe)* *After Open Falcon Box or Key Edition exe (Note : Run Exe as Administrator) * **         Press Get License        Then Just Press Login   
Falcon Start

----------


## mourad38

شكرا

----------

